# How many MPs are on this site?



## QV (21 Feb 2006)

Just curious here, how many MPs are on this site?  

Time in CF?

Time in trade?

Me, 9 yrs and 5yrs.


----------



## twizted (22 Feb 2006)

I'm one! not qualified yet ! course on september !


----------



## MP 811 (23 Feb 2006)

was.......................time in CF 7 years, in trade...........3

now in the reserve.


----------



## twizted (27 Feb 2006)

I'm starting in sept but don't have the date yet ! I'm doing the Officer version and we don't select english or french it's all together, you won't see me on basic, I did that course in 2003.

Good luck on your course !


----------



## lawandorder (6 Mar 2006)

I'm a reserve MP set to do my QL3 this summer.  Its the new Trade qual and focuses more on the policing side then the field side.

  I'm in Ottawa right now.  As you all may or may not know, they merged all the MP's, so we're on big brigade now.  

I look forward to doing a lot more work with the Army and the MP's.  I'm looking at going on tour, but Obviously, will have to wait a year or two.


----------



## bcampbell (10 Mar 2006)

I was just sworn in and am supposed to be fast tracked, I had two years with the reserves 4 years with the RCMP and 27 years with city police.


----------



## mpo81 (10 Mar 2006)

One more here...   ;D


----------



## Streeter (10 Mar 2006)

hey

2 years reserve mp

I'd like to add a question to this thread... anyone here going on roto 107, and do they know what the mp training will consist of?


----------



## mpo81 (10 Mar 2006)

I'm gearing up as we speak for ROTO 2 in Aug, as one of the Pl Comd. I'll actually be in Pet starting in less than two weeks to begin trg...

MPO81


----------



## NavyGirl280 (11 Mar 2006)

I'm working on it    

I qualified as an MP. Just waiting to go do my course now. Some "issues" came up regarding my medical (nothing serious and I know they wont be an issue) however better to deal with them now than find out about it when I'm in and they suspend me until all this is dealt with. I JUST missed the last weekend course (through 30 MP Platoon). They started yesterday. I go see the doc and do my tests on April 5th. I may or may not do my course over the summer. May not as the hubby will be sailing in August and I want to spend time with him before he sails... (the girlie side of me coming out  ). In the meantime I am waiting to start College in September to become a Pharmacy Technican and see where that takes me as well as my life as an MP Reservist....

S.Bradbury


----------



## cpl_spitz (3 May 2006)

One here


----------



## FastEddy (4 May 2006)

bcampbell said:
			
		

> I was just sworn in and am supposed to be fast tracked, I had two years with the reserves 4 years with the RCMP and 27 years with city police.




I hope you'll excuse this enquiry, because admittedly I've always been poor in math.

But according to your information and my math I'm a bit confused, i.e. 18 years old at Grad. at High School, plus 4 yrs CEGEP or College, now approx. 23 years old, now presuming  and combining the 4yrs. with the Reserves and RCMP, now making you approximately 27. Now here where I'm really Stymied. Plus 27 yrs with a Police Dept., therefore now making you at least 54.

Although the above represents an illustrious  Career in LE. I wasn't aware that enlistment was possible at that age. However I stand to be corrected on this matter and if any such special circumstances prevail or cover special conditions concerning this matter. I would greatly appreciate  hearing of them.

Cheers.


----------



## MILPO (26 May 2006)

reg. force mp


----------



## Cyr (15 Jun 2006)

1 more (meathead)  ;D I mean MP here


----------



## CFGF2MP (25 Oct 2006)

Reserve, awaiting training.  Two whole months in and having the time of my life.


----------



## anton (10 Nov 2006)

Here's another MP. I'm starting my BMQ in jan 07, however, I've already been doing MP training (they want me to come in and attend classes to get a feel of military life). It's really fun...we're doing evidence handling this week!


----------



## MightyMouse (15 Nov 2006)

I'm not an MP but hopefully one of these fine days I'll fit the bill.  I start my MP Reg force QL3 Jan 10th, So I'll be waiting here on PRETC  : till that fine day arrives.


----------



## bigcletus (5 Jan 2007)

retired 811.  still wear the cap badge but am working Public Affairs at a Res Bde.
(one one, always one)


----------



## MPSHIELD (8 Jan 2007)

Been an MP for 10 years. 1 Tour, leaving on TF 107 in early Feb.


----------



## DiverDownDee (26 Jan 2007)

Reg Force MP !! .. BEST DAMN TRADE IN THE MILITARY


----------



## NINER-SIX (1 Feb 2007)

And Yet another MP on this Site....Man O Man....


----------



## derf39 (18 Feb 2007)

I am here, 12 years in CF and 6 as an MP... Did last four years in St-jean at the det and now more than halfway done my posting at the Embassy in Kabul. Then its off to the next posting with the Family...


----------



## RHC_2_MP (18 Feb 2007)

one more Reg....


----------



## NavyGirl280 (18 Feb 2007)

I wrote my CFAT on 7 Feb 07. Medical and Interview were on 14 Feb 07. Everything went great at Recruiting. Had to get some information regarding my vision and updated corrected vision from my eye doc but everything there was fine. She said Im reading 1 line above 20/20 vision with corrected lenses. Returned the paperwork back to Medical at Recruiting and now I play the waiting game. Heres  :cheers: hoping to getting in


Cant wait!!!

S.Bradbury


----------



## hannah_banana (13 Mar 2007)

Me too!!!!!! Just got the call today. MP AIR


----------



## CrazyCanuk4536056919 (13 Mar 2007)

Hannah,

Congratulations. And Good luck!


----------



## Topgun (17 Apr 2007)

There was one fellow on my BMQ who was 49 yrs and another female officer who was 50 yrs.


----------



## MP 811 (17 Apr 2007)

For all you newly minted MP's out there, where's your first posting going to be (if you know)??


----------

